
University of Sussex boffins find new use for nuclear waste - ericdanielski
https://www.theargus.co.uk/news/18171376.university-sussex-boffins-find-new-use-nuclear-waste
======
blacksqr
"The depleted uranium mixture created by the chemists was used to convert
ethylene, a material used to make plastic, into ethane.

Ethane can then be transformed into ethanol, an alcohol which can be used to
power cars."

The primary source of ethylene is petroleum.

